# Ölfilm



## Petta (17. Okt. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mein __ Hechtkraut aus dem Teich genommen und Blattwerk und Wurzeln stark zurück geschnitten.Dabei sind mir auch verrottete Rhizome und Wurzelwerk aufgefallen,was ich dann natürlich auch entfernt habe.
Nun mein Problem.........
ich bin der Meinung das ich seitdem einen leichten Ölfilm auf dem Wasser habe.
Kann das sein oder ist das etwas Anderes.

Ausserdem fütter ich seit ca.3 Wochen dieses Futter   kann es sein das es auch damit zusammenhängt,da das Futter ölhaltig ist.
Am Teich habe ich sonst nicht's weiter geändert !

Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## koiteich1 (17. Okt. 2016)

Habe jetzt nicht genau nach den Bestandteilen deines Futters geschaut kann aber schon sein das dein Futter sehr Fetthaltig ist und diesen Ölfilm erzeugt.
Hatte das Problem mal mit Koi Menü Champion das ist ein reines Wachstumsfutter was auch einen fett bzw. Ölfilm auf dem Wasser erzeugt.
Das hat man aber sofort gesehen wenn man gefüttert hat !!!


----------



## Zacky (17. Okt. 2016)

die Bestandteile des Futters lt. Hersteller



> 36,00 % Rohprotein
> 22,00 % Rohfett und weiteres natürlich



Wenn der Öl-Film vom Futter stammen könnte, sollte er sich aber auch wieder zeitnah auflösen bzw. vom Skimmer aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Lion (17. Okt. 2016)

[QUOTE="Petta, post: 542376, member: 34183"
Ausserdem fütter ich seit ca.3 Wochen dieses Futter [/QUOTE]

hallo Petta,
ich denke, dass es so ist, wie Du selber erkannt hast, einzige Veränderung, neues bezw.
anderes Futter. Füttere doch nochmal mit dem alten Futter und somit wirst Du schnell erkennen,
ob es daran liegt.
VG. Leon


----------



## Petta (18. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,ich noch mal..........

habe mal mit einem Stock die Wasseroberfläche gerührt und der Film hat sich sofort wieder zusammen gezogen,auch erschienen in dem Moment
kleine schillernde Ölflecken,die aber gleich wieder weg waren.

Ich habe jetzt Angst das es Blaualgen sein könnten........liege ich da richtig,ich hoffe nicht.

Werde jetzt erstmal einen Wassertest(Tröpfchen) machen und dann weitersehen.
Fische benehmen sich ganz normal und fressen auch.

Werde mich wieder melden


----------



## Micha61 (18. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Peter,



Zacky schrieb:


> bzw. vom Skimmer aufgenommen werden.


richtig, wenn ein SK vorhanden ist.



koiteich1 schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem mal mit Koi Menü Champion


kenn ich auch



koiteich1 schrieb:


> kann aber schon sein das dein Futter sehr Fetthaltig ist und diesen Ölfilm erzeugt.


tippe auch darauf.


LG Micha


----------



## Petta (18. Okt. 2016)

Sooooo,
habe festgestellt:wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil (meine mich)[   ........
Wasserwerte gemessen....
Phosphat............0,1 mg
PH......................7,5°
KH......................5°
GH.....................10°
NH4/NH3...........0,5mg
NO2 Nitrit...........0mg
NO3 Nitrat..........25mg
FE......................0mg
CU.....................0mg
Die Werte sind gemessen vor Teilwasserwechsel.
Werde in 3-4 Tagen noch einmal messen............
Bis denne.......

 [


----------



## LotP (18. Okt. 2016)

Wobei ich aus eigener Erfahrung eher von dem Futter abraten möchte. Hatte das auch mal, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach sein Geld nicht wert.

Wie ein vorheriger Post jedoch schon gesagt hat - z.b. bei KoiMenu Futter (welches seit Jahren mein Hauptfutter ist) ist das auch ganz normal und prinzipiell ist der Ölfilm nicht bedenklich.
Geht allerdings bei mir recht schnell weg. Falls das bei dir nicht der Fall sein sollte würde ich auf mangelnde Skimmerleistung oder eine komplette andere Ursache tippen.


----------



## Petta (18. Okt. 2016)

@LotP würde ich auf mangelnde Skimmerleistung [/QUOTE]

ich habe keinen Skimmer


----------



## Petta (18. Okt. 2016)

@LotP ,
habe mal die Inhaltsstoffe von meinem mit Koimenue Winterfutter verglichen und sehe kaum Unterschiede.
Welche schlechten Erfahrungen hast Du denn gemacht ?


----------



## Lion (18. Okt. 2016)

Petta schrieb:


> @LotP würde ich auf mangelnde Skimmerleistung



ich habe keinen Skimmer[/QUOTE]

Peter,
empfehle Dir, einen Skimmer anzubringen, ich möchte nicht meinen Teich ohne betreiben.
VG. Leon


----------



## LotP (18. Okt. 2016)

Petta schrieb:


> @LotP ,
> habe mal die Inhaltsstoffe von meinem mit Koimenue Winterfutter verglichen und sehe kaum Unterschiede.
> Welche schlechten Erfahrungen hast Du denn gemacht ?


Gut, was die analytischen Werte betrifft sind sie wirklich recht ähnlich. Aber das sagt halt recht wenig aus.

Qualität ist zum Einen der Unterschied, das Koi Pure riecht nach Plastik und das Koi Menu riecht natürlich.

Zum andern sind schon anders dosierte Inhaltststoffe drin:
"Pure": Hydrothermisch aufgeschlossener Weizen; HP-Sojaextraktionsschrot, Fischöl, Fischmehl, Rapsexpeller, Erbsenprotein, Hämoglobinpulver, 0,2% Hefe, 0,1% Hefezellschalen
"Menu": HP-Sojaextr.-Schrot, Fischöl, Weizen, Fischmehl, Rapsschrot, Rapssaat, Hämoglobinpulver, Monocalciumphosphat,
Hefen (Bio-Mos Hefe,  ProEn Hefezellschalen)

Erst die Tage wieder nen Blog vom Kammerer gesehen, wo er auch meinte, dass das Weizen nicht gut ist, weil im Endeffekt Zucker und dass nicht zu viel drin sein soll, weil es nur ein billiger Füller sei. Beim Pure ist das der am meist vertretene Bestandteil, beim Koi Menu z.B. nicht.

Wobei ich das damals alles noch nicht wusste, als ich das Pure genommen hab, vergleiche die beiden gerade jetzt zum erstenmal anhand von Inhaltsstoffen.

Resultat war bei mir, dass es viele nicht oder nur wenig gefressen haben. Viel blieb einfach liegen. Und auch die, dies gefressen hatten haben sichtlich in Kondition abgebaut. Das ist mir so bei anderen Futtermarken (nicht nur Menu) noch nicht passiert.
Am Ende hatte ich einen Verlust durch EMS und einen recht geschwächten Bestand im Frühjahr.

Und versteh mich nicht falsch, will gar nicht so sehr Werbung für das Menu machen - es gibt viele gute Futtermarken (es ist nur halt die die ich besonders benutze) - will wirklich nur von dem Pure abraten.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Okt. 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> Peter,
> empfehle Dir, einen Skimmer anzubringen, ich möchte nicht meinen Teich ohne betreiben.


Mir gefällt es besser, wenn der Teich überlaufen kann. Ggf in ein Sickerloch.


----------



## Petta (21. Okt. 2016)

Sodele..........

Ölfilm ist weg,hat am Futter gelegen.Habe jetzt anderes Futter genommen ( das welches ich schon immer hatte ) und siehe da,kein Film mehr.
Wasserwerte noch mal gemessen und sind top.
Facit: Alles im grünen Bereich


----------

